# Abasi Headless Build



## cip 123 (Dec 7, 2019)

Doing this as a bit of a test. Got some nice Walnut that I surfaced today, hoped to get it glued up tonight but still a few low spots one one side that I'd rather get out before gluing it up.

Hopefully tomorrow I can glue it up and I'll probably leave it till monday to cut it, unless I really have my ass in gear tomorrow. 

The actual guitar, Larada Shape, 27.5 - 26.5 parallel 7th fret (I think), Fishman pups, Mera hardware. Might go with an Ash neck or something, not too sure yet, I'll get the body out the way first.


----------



## MikeNeal (Dec 7, 2019)

thats funny, i have a model of this in my fusion 360 as well.

i'll be following this for sure.


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 7, 2019)

MikeNeal said:


> thats funny, i have a model of this in my fusion 360 as well.
> 
> i'll be following this for sure.


Hey they make it real easy with those full frontal pics on the website


----------



## ramses (Dec 7, 2019)

[subscribed]

Curious to see if you can deliver first


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 7, 2019)

ramses said:


> [subscribed]
> 
> Curious to see if you can deliver first


I've got till NAMM right?


----------



## ramses (Dec 7, 2019)

cip 123 said:


> I've got till NAMM right?



That's right! More than enough.


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 8, 2019)

Glued up the Walnut today, still needs a surface to get both sides perfect but after that it should just be cutting. Hopefully tomorrow.

Rest of today I just did some neck testing. I've got some flame maple that should do for final, rather than waiting to get something in. Should look vaguely like a guitar in a couple days hopefully. Or 100% like a Larada in a couple days I should say.


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 9, 2019)

Started the body today, but lots of interruptions so not quite there yet. 

The walnut looks really great I'm loving it's figuring, sadly the knot got caught in the edge of the pickup cavity. I should've planned more and moved the cavity back slightly but we're done now. Hopefully get it all finished tomorrow. Going to widen out the bridge route and I'm very excited to see how the carving on the left hand side turns out.


----------



## Solodini (Dec 10, 2019)

This looks like it'll be sweet!


----------



## Adieu (Dec 10, 2019)

Just capture Abasi and decapitate him


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 10, 2019)

Adieu said:


> Just capture Abasi and decapitate him


But then how will he see this?

I do greatly admire Tosin just a bit of fun with this build


----------



## Adieu (Dec 10, 2019)

cip 123 said:


> But then how will he see this?
> 
> I do greatly admire Tosin just a bit of fun with this build



Mount him on the wall over the mantelpiece?


----------



## Pimiboj (Dec 10, 2019)

Very cool build so far!
how do you mill the neck pocket? Do you mill it exactly to size, as in a 0mm gap between the body and neck in the drawings? or do you leave a small gap so it fits better?


----------



## Lemonbaby (Dec 10, 2019)

cip 123 said:


> I've got till NAMM right?


Might just as well be another two years...


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 10, 2019)

Didn't get as far as I'd hoped things keep getting in the way (That damn Larada Curse!!) 

Got the carving done, widened the bridge routing to accept the Mera hardware, and also widened the pup cavities. Looks really slick with the carving though I'm pretty happy with it. 


















Pimiboj said:


> Very cool build so far!
> how do you mill the neck pocket? Do you mill it exactly to size, as in a 0mm gap between the body and neck in the drawings? or do you leave a small gap so it fits better?


It's milled exactly to size yes, this is something I'm still working out what will work best. With the bridge I had to mill out an extra 1mm to get them to fit, though it leaves them a little loose it's easy enough to get them in the right position. Basically just and offset(In Fusion 360) of the sketch for the bridge, I did the same for the pickups anticipating they would have the same problem. When I pull it out tomorrow I can test it with my 1st neck and see how it's going.


----------



## Pimiboj (Dec 11, 2019)

cip 123 said:


> It's milled exactly to size yes, this is something I'm still working out what will work best. With the bridge I had to mill out an extra 1mm to get them to fit, though it leaves them a little loose it's easy enough to get them in the right position. Basically just and offset(In Fusion 360) of the sketch for the bridge, I did the same for the pickups anticipating they would have the same problem. When I pull it out tomorrow I can test it with my 1st neck and see how it's going.



Alright cool.
I’m considering doing a set neck guitar, but was always hesitant of the fit.
Looking forward to the result!


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 11, 2019)

This larada curse might be real, things just materialise that get in the way of this thing being cut. 



Pimiboj said:


> Alright cool.
> I’m considering doing a set neck guitar, but was always hesitant of the fit.
> Looking forward to the result!


Just gotta try it out, you'll never find out other wise. If you keep track of your Work zero's and mounting positions it's always easy to go back and take some more material off.


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2019)

Fwiw, my magic number for neck pockets is .03" oversized. That's the size where the neck slips in without any hammering/pressing needed but still tight enough you can pick up the body and have it hold tight to the neck.


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 11, 2019)

Got it cut out eventually, still to carve the back and get rid of the excess but I fit the test nick which is fitting super tight after some work. 

The design really lends itself to headless, at this point Tosin shoulda just went to Strandberg  The neck heel isn't that obtrusive really after carving it should be really comfy. Probably gonna end up being on the medium to heavy side of things though with the walnut body.
























Randy said:


> Fwiw, my magic number for neck pockets is .03" oversized. That's the size where the neck slips in without any hammering/pressing needed but still tight enough you can pick up the body and have it hold tight to the neck.


Thanks! It was fine hand fitting the test neck, I'll see what happens with the final.


----------



## Solodini (Dec 12, 2019)

Looking great! Good progress!


----------



## _Mick_ (Dec 12, 2019)

This is looking really good man. Following this one.


----------



## JSanta (Dec 12, 2019)

I agree that the shape looks lends itself much more to being a headless design. 

It looks like you're making great progress. I can't wait to see how this one turns out!


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 15, 2019)

Cleaned up the extra wood on the back, routed the electronics cavity and did the neck heel carving today. Was hoping to get a bit more done but still some progress. I'm gonna order some fishmans and check the fit, but thats the body pretty much done in terms of cutting. 

Still trying to find a fretboard too, tough to get something wide enough.


----------



## Extrafunk (Jan 9, 2020)

So, NAMM is closing in... :-D


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 9, 2020)

Very aware of this, it was a fun goal, but one that I was never really gonna hit.

I have a dayjob, self employment, and a band with an album coming out soon, so a very busy time.

I have black limba for the neck after I screwed up the maple one, some maple for the board. The only thing I don't have is frets, and considering I'm gonna reuse this neck for a more personal build with my own shape that I prefer, I won't be rushing them.

It has gotten my ass in gear with building but I have lots in the way before I can really focus on it. If I'm lucky I can maybe have the neck and fretboard done before NAMM and then It'll just be frets mainly. I'll keep this thread updates, thanks to all who have checked it out though, definitely shows it doesn't take 2 years to get some guitars out if I had more experience I coulda had the neck and body cut in a day. Bearing in mind this is my first "real" build.

I have done a little belly carve while working on the body though -











The grain has come out really nice





Black Limba for the neck


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 18, 2020)

If Tosin is showing off I might as well too, Black limba neck some really nice flame in it. Experimenting with the Spoke wheel placement as you can see, just because really.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 20, 2020)

Fretboard is getting cut, just the frets to cut. Liking the Inlay, kind of along the lines of Tosin's "Racecar/Super Car" vibe.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 20, 2020)

Damn that inlay is awesome! Never even thought of doing something like that.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 20, 2020)

Albake21 said:


> Damn that inlay is awesome! Never even thought of doing something like that.


Get Tosin on it


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 20, 2020)

Little test fit of the inlay, 2 strips of ebony (I think it's ebony anyway)


----------



## Soya (Jan 21, 2020)

Looking great. I really need to invest in a cnc setup in the next few years, lot of ideas I want to try but don't want to spend the months and months it takes to sand them into shape heh.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 22, 2020)

Soya said:


> Looking great. I really need to invest in a cnc setup in the next few years, lot of ideas I want to try but don't want to spend the months and months it takes to sand them into shape heh.


Just start building. You're still going to spend a lot of time sanding. CNC machines do not make finished guitars.

To get something close to finished with minimal sanding you need to have a huge knowledge of tool paths and CNC to begin with. I have a basic knowledge, but need CNC for larger production than I could do by hand. If I had the time, and money I'd do it by hand, it's a lot more enjoyable to carve by hand imo.

If it's an idea 3d model it. Unless it's incredibly intricate, just start building


----------



## nightlight (Jan 22, 2020)

This looks like it's going to be a beautiful guitar, nice hands you've got.


----------



## Soya (Jan 22, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> Just start building. You're still going to spend a lot of time sanding. CNC machines do not make finished guitars.
> 
> To get something close to finished with minimal sanding you need to have a huge knowledge of tool paths and CNC to begin with. I have a basic knowledge, but need CNC for larger production than I could do by hand. If I had the time, and money I'd do it by hand, it's a lot more enjoyable to carve by hand imo.
> 
> If it's an idea 3d model it. Unless it's incredibly intricate, just start building



Oh I know, I'm a machinist by trade and hobby, and have some fusion360 and cnc experience. I just struggle with accuracy and avoiding mistakes when carving by hand, and it would be nice to get 80% of the way there by an accurate machine.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 24, 2020)

"I'll just eyeball the carving"











This post brought to you by CNC gang (which I am not affiliated with in any way).


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jan 24, 2020)

Who's "CNC gang"?


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 24, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> "I'll just eyeball the carving"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, way to hit the self esteems 

Just means I definitely should splurge on those carving chisels now I guess...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 24, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> Damn, way to hit the self esteems
> 
> Just means I definitely should splurge on those carving chisels now I guess...


Just poking fun at what I would consider the ugliest carving you could do, yours is looking much better haha.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 24, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> Just poking fun at what I would consider the ugliest carving you could do.


Toone used to make such cool stuff back in the day (Starfish/dove are still some of my favorite builds he's ever done). Now all his stuff looks like half assed driftwood/metal/carbon fiber frankenstein guitars.


----------



## RBadel (Feb 3, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> Very aware of this, it was a fun goal, but one that I was never really gonna hit.
> 
> I have a dayjob, self employment, and a band with an album coming out soon, so a very busy time.
> 
> ...





Your idea of making the Larada headless is awesome. Really like the walnut grain, too.
Considering the fact that this is your first build i am really impressed. Some serious work of yours, good sir! 
2 questions:
Will you use stainless stell frets?
And do you have a normal string spacing or are you aiming for the tighter string spacing like Abasi did?


----------



## cip 123 (Feb 3, 2020)

RBadel said:


> Your idea of making the Larada headless is awesome. Really like the walnut grain, too.
> Considering the fact that this is your first build i am really impressed. Some serious work of yours, good sir!
> 2 questions:
> Will you use stainless stell frets?
> And do you have a normal string spacing or are you aiming for the tighter string spacing like Abasi did?




Unsure on the fretting, I know the size I will use but it comes in nickel and steel, I might go with nickel just for ease of use.

I’ll determine exact string spacing further down the build, but the bridge spacing will be quite narrow.


Thanks for the kind words hopefully get more done this week


----------



## RBadel (Feb 3, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> Unsure on the fretting, I know the size I will use but it comes in nickel and steel, I might go with nickel just for ease of use.
> 
> I’ll determine exact string spacing further down the build, but the bridge spacing will be quite narrow.
> 
> ...



I ll keep an eye on this thread  keep up the good looking work.


----------



## cip 123 (Feb 6, 2020)

Fretboard is done, fret slots are actually way too wide so I might do it again, or just epoxy fill them and hand saw them. I was trying a cutter out thinking it would leave a smaller cut but mainly I just needed to get this board off my machine. So I'll see what ends up happening still a ways to go with the build anyway and I'm in no rush. Looks real slick though I think.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Feb 6, 2020)

Looking really great. Looking forward to seeing the final product


----------



## Soya (Feb 7, 2020)

I mean if you want to get real nuts you can get some rectangular stainless stock and level and crown that into frets


----------



## cip 123 (Feb 8, 2020)

Soya said:


> I mean if you want to get real nuts you can get some rectangular stainless stock and level and crown that into frets


Stew mac have some frets with big ass tangs I’ll grab. It’s the tangs I need I’d much rather have that than fool around with glue and steel!


----------



## Solodini (Feb 11, 2020)

Looks great! Good job.


----------



## cip 123 (May 8, 2020)

Life has been kicking my ass emotionally this year, so building fell to the side for a while.

But I've been getting back in to the swing of things slowly. Still needs a lot of sanding, some holes drilled in the body, neck shaping, and all the fretwork etc. The backplate has clear epoxy mimicking the fretboard inlay (I wish I had done it in the same blue/green now) but it needs some steaming I think the epoxy pulled it together when it cured and warped it. I also added the Larada name trying my best to stay true to the Abasi font.

(Images are hosted on google let me know if they don't work.)


----------



## cip 123 (May 9, 2020)

E9DE3703-D71B-4878-9978-6163AFEDC00B



__ cip 123
__ May 9, 2020


















15E87AB7-621C-4EFC-AB84-0553A64263C2



__ cip 123
__ May 9, 2020


















D4275DAD-66D7-4666-B8BD-D9C396508DE3



__ cip 123
__ May 9, 2020


















4B1DE59E-5E59-485B-8FCC-C65B9125B376



__ cip 123
__ May 9, 2020






Images didn’t seem to work on my phone so just uploaded them here


----------



## ramses (May 9, 2020)

Nice


----------



## jemfloral (May 10, 2020)

wow that looks great, man!


----------



## cip 123 (May 10, 2020)

jemfloral said:


> wow that looks great, man!


Thanks, plenty of things I could do better if I had the time but, I’m pretty happy with how it’s looking. Excited to carve the neck soon!


----------



## bassplayer8 (May 10, 2020)

Gorgeous job! I can't wait to see how this turns out, looks killer so far!


----------



## cip 123 (May 26, 2020)

Started the neck carving, still a good bit to go and I need some new files to get it proper, but basic rasping is getting it down to size


----------



## MaxAidingAres (May 26, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> Started the neck carving, still a good bit to go and I need some new files to get it proper, but basic rasping is getting it down to size


That is a very interesting trussrod access. Have you built with this before? does it get in the way of playing?


----------



## cip 123 (May 26, 2020)

MaxAidingAres said:


> That is a very interesting trussrod access. Have you built with this before? does it get in the way of playing?


Never done it before, shouldn't really get in the way, your thumb is never really in that spot anyway. At least mine isn't...


----------



## spudmunkey (May 26, 2020)

Where is that access hole in relation to the front of the neck?


----------



## cip 123 (May 26, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> Where is that access hole in relation to the front of the neck?


It's between nut and first fret, even still the trus rod doesn't poke out, I won't be carving down that far.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 26, 2020)

One of the arguements against the wheel-style truss rods is that they don't extend as far, and ideally the rid would extend as far down the neck a possible for the truss rod to act how you'd ideally want it. Like...if the truss rod only extended to the 2nd fret because you're using a standard-scale rod, then any releif you try to add won't be the same predictable shape. This also means that you can pretty much make any scale guitar with a "guitar" truss rod, and if it doesn't reach all the way to the highest frets, it's OK, because that's where the neck joint is, and you don't necessarily want movement there, at least in my head.

So by flipping it around, you get the benefits of the wheel style, AND the placement of the nut-style.

Have you ever tried Warmoth's side trusds rod access?


----------



## cip 123 (May 26, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> One of the arguements against the wheel-style truss rods is that they don't extend as far, and ideally the rid would extend as far down the neck a possible for the truss rod to act how you'd ideally want it. Like...if the truss rod only extended to the 2nd fret because you're using a standard-scale rod, then any releif you try to add won't be the same predictable shape. This also means that you can pretty much make any scale guitar with a "guitar" truss rod, and if it doesn't reach all the way to the highest frets, it's OK, because that's where the neck joint is, and you don't necessarily want movement there, at least in my head.
> 
> So by flipping it around, you get the benefits of the wheel style, AND the placement of the nut-style.
> 
> Have you ever tried Warmoth's side trusds rod access?




I don't really like wheel's at the bass of the neck, unless it's on a superstrat, they just look kinda goofy imo. And tbh regular access at the Headstock kind of defeats the "inovation" aesthetic of Tosin's design.

My other option was to have a hole drilled straight through from the top of the "headstock" like many other headless designs. But again it just didn't really feel like the right look for this design. 

This way it's clean, it shouldn't be intrusive, and I think it just looks cool. Though it was a total pain in the Ass to work out as I didn't account for how much the wheel would stick out the top of it's cavity, so I had to route out a small cavity in the back of the fretboard so it would sit flat but It's worked. 

It's also worth noting I have ABSOLUTELY no idea if this will work  This Rod does run from between nut/first fret, up to like fret 21 or something, so it should have good travel. 

I also haven't tried the warmoth style side access, it's cool, looks a bit goofy though imo.


----------



## DeanGordonGuitars (May 26, 2020)

Ill give you this arguement, Ive repaired so many guitars with truss rod issues but I have built over 40 guitars WITH spoke rods and I welcome you to look at the miriad of custom shops Charvel,Jackson,Tao,Mansons,ErnieBall,Fender etc that now use the spoke wheel. Not only are they much easier to access and adjust but I feel they actually have a more stable adjustment from the heel providing the stiffness in the neck from the heel out to the nut where It should be, You see things like "SkiJumps" on guitars because of the nut to heel adjustment. - Dean


----------



## cip 123 (May 27, 2020)

DeanGordonGuitars said:


> Ill give you this arguement, Ive repaired so many guitars with truss rod issues but I have built over 40 guitars WITH spoke rods and I welcome you to look at the miriad of custom shops Charvel,Jackson,Tao,Mansons,ErnieBall,Fender etc that now use the spoke wheel. Not only are they much easier to access and adjust but I feel they actually have a more stable adjustment from the heel providing the stiffness in the neck from the heel out to the nut where It should be, You see things like "SkiJumps" on guitars because of the nut to heel adjustment. - Dean


Thanks for checking out the build, love your designs. 

I've not done much experimentation with them, it was mainly for the look on this guitar. I like the look on old superstrat style guitars mainly. Beat up hot rod fender types.


----------



## DeanGordonGuitars (May 27, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> Thanks for checking out the build, love your designs.
> 
> I've not done much experimentation with them, it was mainly for the look on this guitar. I like the look on old superstrat style guitars mainly. Beat up hot rod fender types.



I dig that, just saying in my experience the spoke is a far better option. Especially on angled headstocks too since you dont need to rout the access channel it allows more rigidity in the headstock where it angles.


----------



## cip 123 (May 27, 2020)

Little update, as I carve back at the limba, I just see more and more ripples of flame. So this could look real slick once it's finished!


----------



## cip 123 (May 29, 2020)

Carving chisels arrived so I could start dialling in that neck heel, really happy with the flame that's showed up all over the neck, just makes it that much sweet. 

A proper radius block should show up neck week, then I can have the fretboard finished ready for frets, and start seeing this thing over the finish line. 













BE273156-8D5F-4CE6-B264-075A5F50ACC0



__ cip 123
__ May 29, 2020


















181D3C3C-B20B-4D12-8345-C113876519D8



__ cip 123
__ May 29, 2020


----------



## BigViolin (May 30, 2020)

Nice, really looking forward to seeing this one!


----------



## dmlinger (May 31, 2020)

Really cool build! Curious...why didn't you model and cut the neck profile and transitions on CNC?


----------



## cip 123 (May 31, 2020)

dmlinger said:


> Really cool build! Curious...why didn't you model and cut the neck profile and transitions on CNC?


I did a couple tests, I'm still getting use to the CNC and I found it hard to get the profile correct. I think I'll mainly be using the CNC for bodies and fretboards. No real reason basically, it's just been easier right now with what I'm doing.

I do enjoy the carving side of things, so don't mind sitting for a few hours with some carving knives and a rasp.


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 20, 2020)

1ECFDC8E-2C7E-4DB6-9100-6B6B044437D4



__ cip 123
__ Jul 20, 2020


















702B3521-AFAF-4055-B485-54E241E1955E



__ cip 123
__ Jul 20, 2020







Fixed the neck angle/height, that I screwed up, with an ebony veneer about to glue it in place. 


Should I carve it back even further after? Unsure as the access is okay as it is but dunno if it’ll look better carved back even more.


----------



## Solodini (Jul 20, 2020)

Will you get annoyed at it if you don't?


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 21, 2020)

Solodini said:


> Will you get annoyed at it if you don't?















AC3CD040-1A5A-48B4-8224-1CDD767FF157



__ cip 123
__ Jul 21, 2020






It did end up annoying me


----------



## Solodini (Jul 21, 2020)

You did a cracking job of amending it. Kudos.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 11, 2020)

351B4D8F-1FFA-4583-9475-BD0CEA50001A



__ cip 123
__ Aug 11, 2020






It's not finished but it's strung up and I'll probably focus on other projects for a while. Getting it strung up I can finally see all the problem areas of this being a guitar. Which is good this was always just a learning experince.

In terms of design, the body is super comfortable. I pictured it with my Schecter just to show how small it is overall. The Schecter is 27", the Abasi is 27.5" on the bass. 

The frets need a lot of attention, and the fretboard edges definitely need rolled. The bridge could actually do with being lowered, which is not something I really wanna deal with right now. The "headstock" or at least me using the single piece head piece isn't sitting with me very well, you can see I had to angle the strings in a bit for the spacing. 

I also committed a Jackson custom shop level mistake and put the 12th fret inlay on the 13th fret...

All in all it's "okay", as a learning piece I've learned an absolute boat load. As a concept for an Abasi headless I think it's super cool, I think the actual Abasi headstock looks killer over all, but the compactness of the design is definitely something I enjoy. 

There's currently a thunder storm here so I'll get some photos tomorrow, and probably post an NGD thread cause I've already played Bleed on it so it's officially a guitar I guess


----------



## Omzig (Aug 12, 2020)

Super work,i do love and extended single cut,first 2 things i built were 6 and 4 string SC basses, the extra wood right in your chest really does help you feel the notes....humm i can now see a future 7 string SC build,as i recall i did one way back when i built the 7 MS stranburger thing about 6 years or more back...time to dig out that backup HDD.

Are you going to preplace the one piece retainer with single units? (which imo are a total PITA) 

Again super work i hope you can get it fully tweaked out to your liking.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 12, 2020)

Omzig said:


> Super work,i do love and extended single cut,first 2 things i built were 6 and 4 string SC basses, the extra wood right in your chest really does help you feel the notes....humm i can now see a future 7 string SC build,as i recall i did one way back when i built the 7 MS stranburger thing about 6 years or more back...time to dig out that backup HDD.
> 
> Are you going to preplace the one piece retainer with single units? (which imo are a total PITA)
> 
> Again super work i hope you can get it fully tweaked out to your liking.


It is a great design, I do like the single cut aspect, 1 thing I am proud of is the rear belly cut, which is super deep and brings it right in close to your chest.

I have my own headless design (which is where the neck came from), and I might make a single cut version of it. 

I doubt I'll replace the single piece unit, I'll get the nut cut properly and the strings should sit a bit better. This will definitely be something I tweak in my own time outside of other builds. Lot's to still learn from by tweaking it, I think the overall carving and hand shaping were my strong points on this build, the frets and details are where I need more experience. 

Thanks for following the build, already started on a 7 string Talman for the next build!


----------



## Zhysick (Aug 19, 2020)

I have to say the neck joint is just fucking fantastic. You should be proud you fucked up the height/angle first because with the ebony there is just one of the most beautiful neck joints I have ever seen if not the most.

Sad to hear there are some things to improve, if you need someone to give love to her I offer myself for adoption. I wouldn't mind paying the expenses for shipping to the canary islands, even thou, if you want to come here I offer you a pint, well, two...


PS: I'm trying...


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 19, 2020)

Zhysick said:


> I have to say the neck joint is just fucking fantastic. You should be proud you fucked up the height/angle first because with the ebony there is just one of the most beautiful neck joints I have ever seen if not the most.
> 
> Sad to hear there are some things to improve, if you need someone to give love to her I offer myself for adoption. I wouldn't mind paying the expenses for shipping to the canary islands, even thou, if you want to come here I offer you a pint, well, two...
> 
> ...


Haha thanks very much, the portions I did hand carve on the body, the tummy cut and the neck joint, I enjoyed very much and I’d probably say they’re some
Of the strong areas. I’m a bit behind on some other bodies so I might be able to get the bridge lowered sooner rather than later. 


I couldn’t ever send this thing away, as many problems as it has it’s still the first build so I’ll probably keep it forever!


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 7, 2020)

Found some time to fix the action problem, and started oiling it stuff takes a while to soak in so I'll get the hardware back on sometime this month hopefully


----------



## Solodini (Sep 11, 2020)

Oooft. Even better than before!


----------



## Zhysick (Sep 12, 2020)

Shiny under the scottish sun... that's a big statement! It's not easy to make something shine under that sun... 

Never been to Scotland, but lived in Ireland and have been in England a few times so I guess it has to be very similar and in any case a bit worse because... more to the north)


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 12, 2020)

Zhysick said:


> Shiny under the scottish sun... that's a big statement! It's not easy to make something shine under that sun...
> 
> Never been to Scotland, but lived in Ireland and have been in England a few times so I guess it has to be very similar and in any case a bit worse because... more to the north)


The Sun was out, but I wouldn't have called it sunny that day  

Yea our weather stereotype is pretty spot on but if you don't mind the rain I'd recommend a visit!


----------



## Zhysick (Sep 12, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> The Sun was out, but I wouldn't have called it sunny that day
> 
> Yea our weather stereotype is pretty spot on but if you don't mind the rain I'd recommend a visit!



It's one of the places I have to go before I die. I can assure you I will go, sooner than later. I love rain and castles so... sounds perfect for me.


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 13, 2020)

Zhysick said:


> It's one of the places I have to go before I die. I can assure you I will go, sooner than later. I love rain and castles so... sounds perfect for me.


I'd aim for the summer, when it's sunny it's nice usually about 20-25 degrees which is hot enough for us Scots. It's just lucky the place still looks so good in the rain!


----------



## Chromatizm (Oct 16, 2020)

I am speechless. This is an insane job. That's like my dream guitar right here. Just wow.


----------

